# your thoughts ( nice and short)



## ineedhelp (Jan 18, 2009)

how would you feel if your pregnant wife left u and slept with another man while 4 months pregnant ( unprotected sex )

women who would like to answer or comment feel free to reverse the rolls!

the reason for this question is for insight to myself !

i wrote a novel in the infedility page but no replies ( i dont blame them its really long yet not nearly all thats gone on)

this happened to me 14 years ago im bringing it up today because my family is about to seperate (awwe)


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

gutted i suppose is the word.

and here's the but.

if you were together then the matter would be worse. 
if you were split up, as in the case of H and I when we split and met other ppl, then when we did get back together, well you have to let those things go, because as i said you were split up.

my boyfriend at the time (Husband now) had split up just before i found out i was pregnant.
i did meet men, but i couldnt cross that barrier of having sex with another man. 
number 1 , my child was and is the centre of my world and i didnt want to lose my child .

number 2, i didnt want another man inside me whilst i was pregnant with the child of the man that i stil loved.
but the same instance im not the girl who wanted to have sex with n e one else. again my baby was to be protected.

i hope you dont use this advice in a bad way.
14 yrs is a long time to cling on to strings because you obviously got back together and i would see your actions and words being unfair at this point because your family is about to separate.

there is obviously more to this story. but take these thoughts on board for the right reasons.


----------



## ineedhelp (Jan 18, 2009)

justean said:


> gutted i suppose is the word.
> 
> and here's the but.
> 
> ...


thank you for your reply your advice is being used solely for my own well being i was hurt then i forgave but never forgot and im having a hard time deciding to move on or try to repair this if i have a choice from her im not sure yet- just wanted to know that its okay for me to have been hurt and that i never forgot!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

i be so gutted ,angry and betrayed could i forgive ? i would hope i could but i dont think i could forget.
the thought of someone else inside me whilst i was pregnant with my husbands child the man i love actually turns my stomach .


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

ineedhelp said:


> thank you for your reply your advice is being used solely for my own well being i was hurt then i forgave but never forgot and im having a hard time deciding to move on or try to repair this if i have a choice from her im not sure yet- just wanted to know that its okay for me to have been hurt and that i never forgot!


i can give you the answer to you question. you can forgive, but you wont ever forget. it wil continue to come up in arguments , even though you forgave because its the cause of your hurt.

and yes the feelings you have are very normal.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

ineedhelp said:


> how would you feel if your pregnant wife left u and slept with another man while 4 months pregnant ( unprotected sex )


i think that is disgusting and unforgivable.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

I went and read your other post. 

I can give you advise, but you still have to make the decision. I would've been done with her long ago, and would leave her now if it was me. 

At the least, I would give her the ultimate ultimatum. Stay and be faithful or leave with no coming back no other answer. It's $h!t or get off the pot time at the least. Her decision should more than tell you what you need to know. 

It may hurt like hell right now, but rest assured, you will get the answer you need, and the right answer will be better in the long run.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Does she love you? is she willing to do whatever it takes to get you to be in love with her again?

Love conquers ALL.


----------

